# PlayStation 3 REPAIR



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a 40Gb one repaired - it's 16 months old...

Failing that does anyone have a receipt that i can borrow dated less than a year ago... 

Thanks


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

unless the receipt is missing a serial number - won't work


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey, you might be able to ask some of the stalls in the al ain center.

Will see if i can find the number of the guy who fixed my friends 360... maybe he does ps3's


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> hey, you might be able to ask some of the stalls in the al ain center.
> 
> Will see if i can find the number of the guy who fixed my friends 360... maybe he does ps3's



Cheers matey.


----------

